# Chicken Capri



## MilburnCreek (Jan 7, 2013)

Chicken Capri

Minutes to Prepare: 10
Minutes to Cook: 20
Number of Servings: 3

Ingredients
3 large (1 pound) boneless, skinless Chicken Breasts
Dash of Salt
2 T. Black Pepper
1 Xtra-large Clove Garlic, sliced paper thin
1 large Red Ripe Tomato, sliced thin
 12 Large fresh Basil leaves
1/2 cup crumbled Feta Cheese
1.5 T Sun-dried tomato vinaigrette dressing (or similar) (optional)

*Directions*

Lightly grease grill with olive oil to prevent chicken breasts from sticking.

Cut chicken breasts "laterally," ie, so that they open like two pieces of bread or a butterfly. Try to maintain a 'hinge" on one edge.

Open breasts, and lightly sprinkle with salt and pepper. Layer tomato slices, basil leaves, and garlic slices on one side. Top with feta cheese and a drizzle of sundried tomato vinaigrette. 

"Close" breast so that they create a 'sandwich', and grill over medium heat until done, turning once.

Move breasts gently to avoid their stuffing from falling out! Serve with sides, such as salad or corn (pictured), which will increase the vitamin, carb, and fiber content of this lo-cal meal.

Number of Servings: 3 for normal people.  Assume you'll eat all three

  Servings Per Recipe: 3
  Serving Size: 1 serving

Amount Per Serving
  Calories 	358.9
  Total Fat 	8.5 g
    	  Saturated Fat 	4.6 g
    	  Polyunsaturated Fat 	0.9 g
    	  Monounsaturated Fat 	1.9 g
  Cholesterol 	159.1 mg
  Sodium 	547.9 mg
  Potassium 	782.9 mg
  Total Carbohydrate 	8.9 g
    	  Dietary Fiber 	1.1 g
    	  Sugars 	2.8 g
  Protein 	58.8 g


----------



## Gettinripped (Jan 9, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Chicken Capri
> 
> Minutes to Prepare: 10
> Minutes to Cook: 20
> ...



This looks and sounds delicious. But, I have to ask, when I read "coupons" you had me. I was waiting for the story on how to get a super deal with coupons. But, then there was nothing. What a cliff hanger.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2013)

Coupon Is code for thin I'm guessing? ..lol.. Looks good .. Like a chicken taco with chicken as the shell. I could knock a few down for sure ..

Milburn are those markings of a George foreman grill on the yardbird? ..


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 9, 2013)

LOL!  Sorry about the Coupon bit....I had posted this recipe on a formal recipe site, and they offered a coupon for one of the ingredients.  When I copied and pasted to repost it here, I forgot to get rid of it...lol...sorry!

Not a george forman, but a definite knock-off electric grill


----------



## Ozman (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks !


----------



## odin (Jan 24, 2013)

That looks really good MC!!


----------



## xman78 (Nov 3, 2017)

..


----------

